# Not happy with Bulk Apothecary



## jkm8113

I placed my first on-line order for soapmaking supplies with Bulk Apothecary in Ohio and I ordered and paid for 4 items.  My shipment came in about a week, not too bad, but when I opened the package, there were only two items and the packing list showed 2 items as being back ordered, but no estimated shipping date or anything.  

So I sent an e-mail the next day asking what to expect and got a response back from Tom telling me that all backordered items would ship that same week.  When nothing came by Friday of that week, I called and asked about my two items and was told that they had not even ordered from their supplier yet and wouldn't get them until the following week, so she didn't understand why Tom would have told me they would ship to me when he did.  

I wrote to Tom and asked about what he told me, no response of any kind.  I did get a box today with one item, no paperwork and no mention of the other missing item.  

Needless to say, my experience so far with Bulk Apothecary has left a bad taste in my mouth and I don't expect to order from them again.  This is not the kind of customer service that I am used to.


----------



## Genny

Well that really sucks.  I hope that you get your money back or your missing item.  
I think someone from Bulk Apothecary is a member here, so hopefully they'll see your post and step up and help you.


----------



## jkm8113

I just received another e-mail from UPS letting me know that there was another UPS package coming my way, doesn't say from who, and I still haven't received any communication from Bulk Apothecary about the back ordered items.  I have a feeling that the shipment coming is the small mold from Bulk Apothecary, and it will be nice to have all of my order, but it sure would have been nice to have heard from them at some point about the back ordered items and the misinformation that was given out.   

I want another 1-pound mold like the one I got from them already and I am having trouble finding one anywhere else, most vendors seem to sell 2 pounds and larger, but I hesitate to order from them again.


----------



## Genny

Since they're a distributor or whatever for WSP products, you could just get it directly from WSP.


----------



## jkm8113

WSP ???


----------



## Genny

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/


----------



## jkm8113

Thanks, it's not easy being a newbie.


----------



## Hazel

jkm8113 said:
			
		

> Thanks, it's not easy being a newbie.



Don't worry about it. You'll soon pick up on everything and then you'll be the one answering newbie questions.  :wink:


----------



## Rebel Ray

Bulk apothecary does bad business. I ordered several items on the 21st of Nov, they didn't place my order until the 28th.. and shipped 2 of the 6 items I ordered off on dec 1. So, after that, I called and called but continued to get the runaround on items that i purchased with lines such as " it's being shipped out tomorrow, it's being shipped out the day after" days later I received another box with 1 item inside, and an invoice which tells me that everything is on back order.. why didn't they tell me that on the phone.. Today is Dec 18th and I have yet to receive my entire order. I called yesterday for a refund, and was placed on hold for 5 mins, called back and was placed on hold again.. finally today someone said that i would receive a refund.. but never sent or gave me no conformation. So.. we shall see..



I should have went with my first mind and based the service off of the bad reviews. now it's happened to me and I WOULD NEVER RECOMMEND THIS BUSINESS SITE TO ANYONE.


----------



## maiseycat

jkm8113 said:
			
		

> I want another 1-pound mold like the one I got from them already and I am having trouble finding one anywhere else, most vendors seem to sell 2 pounds and larger, but I hesitate to order from them again.



I know this post is several months old, but if you are stil looking for 1 lb soap molds, I bought one from this vendor http://www.candlesandwoodcrafts.com/woo ... molds.html

They do make them to order, so it takes a few days before they can ship your item, but I had a really good experience with her in regards to prompt replies when I emailed for more info. I also love the two molds I bought. I haven't had them long, but imo they are well constructed and durable. I also love that you can choose to get a traditional mold, two collapsable sides, or all 4 sides collapsable. On the saller ones like the 1lb mold, you can also ask that the lid sit on top, rather than fitting down inside, if you like to do swirled tops, etc.


----------



## BulkApothecary

I am horribly sorry for any issues you may have had with Bulk Apothecary and can assure you that these problems are not typical.  We are a very reputable supplier and any issues you ran into are truly the exception.  We currently ship over 400 orders per day and have tens of thousands of satisfied customers.  We are human though and rarely we will have an issue that we have to address, but we will always stand behind our products and service.  I would like to express our sincerest apologies for any problem that was not addressed to your satisfaction.  Please always feel free to call the home office at 888-968-7220 and speak to our customer service manager Cory. I am certain he can help resolve any issues you may have had.  Also, to show we are dedicated to making things right, please accept a 10% off coupon code for your next order.  Simply use coupon code 0AB81299B4B9F5A at checkout.  

On a side note, I would like to offer an explanation.  We recently went through a complete site rebuild and moved to a bigger shipping facility in late September early November that put us a behind.  Then we got hit with a fantastic Holiday season that we weren't quite expecting.  I can assure you though that everything should be back to normal in January with the holiday's behind us.  Thank you and have a wonderful day!


----------

